# Gun Shows



## CmaverickD (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you typically get better deals on guns at gun shows?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

beware of gun shows that do not let you function test the weapon..... if it is zip tied or locked, walk away.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here in TX, they ALL are ziptied. Its mandatory. This is because too many idiots loaded a gun and shot it in the gunshows over the years.

I go to shows a lot. Here in TX, it IS worth it. $499-$505 for Beretta 92s, instead of $575+ at the gun stores. Everything is typically at least $50 cheaper, if not more.

In other states, people complain. But if ya know what ya want, it is worth it. Also, you can pick up a lot of guns to feel the grip without asking a gun shop employee to see something 20+ times.


----------

